# Looking for land to lease in SW GA



## Buckstalk (Jan 11, 2010)

Looking to lease some land between 400-600 acres in SW GA. Early,Baker,Miller,Mitchell,Seminole, Decatur,or Grady counties. Please PM if you have any info.


----------



## klmgrizzly (May 30, 2011)

530 Acres in Early County; looking for four members to join club. Family oriented Club; camp established with water & electricity. Contact e-mail - klmgrizzly700@yahoo.com


----------



## joedublin (Jul 15, 2011)

525 acre QDM club in Whigham,Georgia...2 spots open at present.$585 per season...had this lease for 12 years...white oaks,2 creeks,4 planted fields, locked gates.No other costs,no work day required.Bunch of friends and good people............jlong49@cox.net


----------



## joedublin (Jul 16, 2011)

Only one spot still open in 525 lease in Whigham.  jlong49@cox.net


----------



## Zak26 (Jul 17, 2011)

Got 300 acres in early county just me hunting it. first yr having this lease. send me a pm if intrested. looking for 1 person


----------

